# 200 amp to 320/400 amp service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I like option 2 but I would move the meter to the house... Would the power company trench it then? I would also have 2- 200 amp panels fed from a 320/400 amp meter base


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I like option 2 but I would move the meter to the house... Would the power company trench it then? I would also have 2- 200 amp panels fed from a 320/400 amp meter base


I doubt I can get poco to move the meter location. It's on a pole about 40ft from the house. Can I keep the mast on the pole but move the meter socket to the house? I'd have to run 600MCM from the pan all the way to the top of the mast but that shouldn't be too bad. Then run new 4/0 to existing 200 amp panel, convert to a sub. Run new 250mcm to the new pole building.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

sure do not understand your last post. Keep the mast and move the meter? 
This is similar, do the 320 amp overhead with 2- 200 amp breakers. Run one to the house and one to the barn. Wire would be the same. I always installed 400 amp services because the 320 was not an option back then. 
Diving down from the sky can you get 3 phase ? A 200 amp 3 phase might solve the load issue.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The power company would do it here in our area. I would check and see if they will move it


----------



## magicone2571 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The power company would do it here in our area. I would check and see if they will move it


I had to pull up some pictures I had from the site. There is windows and a door along the wall where it would have to go. I think it's 3-4ft from a window or door for meter placement. Think this job is going to be a nightmare anyway I look at it.


----------

